# Headlight haze



## JWP (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, my headlights are hazed and feel Rough to the touch, similar to how over spray feels, which products are best to remove this?
Thanks
JP.


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

JWP said:


> Hi, my headlights are hazed and feel Rough to the touch, similar to how over spray feels, which products are best to remove this?
> Thanks
> JP.


Check my RestorFX thread dude...

If you're close to Manchester its well worth popping in to my mates bodyshop for the £60 headlight treatment...

Before and after pictures in the thread too

From experience stuff that's easily purchased (from halfords and the like) is not worth the money.


----------



## N16k (Aug 13, 2016)

JWP said:


> Hi, my headlights are hazed and feel Rough to the touch, similar to how over spray feels, which products are best to remove this?
> Thanks
> JP.


If you have a rotary polisher, use a 3" compounding pad such as the green pad made by 3M, then a compound like "Fast cut " by 3M. Do it in several steps as the harsh compund will heat the plastic lense up very fast otherwise.
Also make sure you mask off around the light or you could end up damaging the paint.

If you are anywhere near Wiltshire I can give it a go. Done quite a few headlights.


----------



## JWP (Sep 4, 2016)

N16k said:


> JWP said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, my headlights are hazed and feel Rough to the touch, similar to how over spray feels, which products are best to remove this?
> ...


Thanks for the offer of having a go but unfortunately I am in Birmingham, it's much appreciated.
I also don't have a rotary polisher. Maybe I can ask a freind if they have one.
Any suggestions regards doing it by hand?
Thanks
JP


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I bought one of those 3M head light restoration kits off amazon.. I was only £12 or so and works with a power drill.. Worked wonders on the TT when I had it. Just take your time.. Though I went over mine by hand with some wet and try to get the worst marks out then polished it up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

